# AVA Peter Clinic - Any coments?



## bodie (Aug 13, 2007)

Seen lots of reviews on Altra Vita in Moscow but nothing about AVA Peter in St Petersburg - has anyone been?Bodie


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

There are extensive reviews on the Non-UK Clinic Review section for Altra Vita.

OP has changed her question so this reply seems bizarre - she originally asked for advice about both clinics. 

A&E


----------



## Guy (Aug 13, 2007)

Has anyone used this clinic?  I have an appointment for the end of October and wondered if anyone has had any experience with it.


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

About 2 yrs ago I started researching everywhere in Europe for clinics and later for DE.  I never got a reply from them although had good contact with AV... also they have a long list of available donors.  I again contacted AVA this year as I needed also Donor sperm and they supposedly work with the Danish cryobank a good deal and was recommended by them.  It took ages for a reply.  This was just my experience.  Likely going to consult would hopefully open up a channel of communications.  I know they are also in Finland ( I think ) and Latvia and i think the main clinic is in Finland.  It has been awhile so I may not have that quite right. The clinics in ST P and Latvia are less expensive and take older patients, also think they have more donor availability.

When I was on some yahoo groups back then some ladies that had been around much longer then me at the time said that most of their members were not having a success there and moved to the Ukraine ( ISIDA, IRM and one or two others)  So you may want to get some idea of success rates if at all possible. 

I hope that helps and that your trip proves to be successful.  In any case I hear that St P is a beautiful city and I would have loved to have visited.


B123


----------

